# Intake newb question



## joeyk97 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hey guys I am wnating to upgrade to a intake and I guess I want to know which is better for the buck as far as power difference wise as well?

Can you guys let me know which brand, price and also how much hp that it will gain from each? 

Thanks!


----------



## JoJo (Nov 12, 2006)

They are all pretty much the same price wise. Volant usually is a little more, but people say its the best. IMO I think you would be hard pressed to find a difference in how much horsepower they provide. Your looking a pretty much 10hp at the most. So there is not a huge seat of the pants feel, but I did notice a little boost in throttle response. I just picked the AEM because it looks nice under the hood. It also makes the motor more throaty sounding at WOT.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

JoJo said:


> Your looking a pretty much 10hp at the most.


I wasn't going to say anything this time, but 10 hp????????
Joey, you will get a cool look under the hood and some sound out of a CAI and thats it. I would look into a lingenfelter CAI if this *is* what you want.


----------



## MonaroGuy06 (Feb 1, 2007)

pickinfights said:


> I wasn't going to say anything this time, but 10 hp????????
> Joey, you will get a cool look under the hood and some sound out of a CAI and thats it. I would look into a lingenfelter CAI if this *is* what you want.


:agree ..Lingenfelter CAI is the way to go!


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

pickinfights said:


> I wasn't going to say anything this time, but 10 hp????????
> Joey, you will get a cool look under the hood and some sound out of a CAI and thats it. I would look into a lingenfelter CAI if this *is* what you want.


I noticed a LITTLE extra power after I installed my Air Force One CAI. 
Enough to notice a slight gain in power. If I had to guess, I'd say maybee 5hp.


----------



## JoJo (Nov 12, 2006)

I said ten at the most...Most likely below that. Hell, I dynoed 314rwhp with just the aem brute force. Don't have a baseline run though. 

dyno here:









First run was on a relatively hot motor (been idling a while). Second run was after 20 minutes of it sitting on the dyno (off) and fans blowing on it.

Yea, I got an 04.


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

MonaroGuy06 said:


> :agree ..Lingenfelter CAI is the way to go!


:agree  :agree


----------



## Animedork2075 (Mar 30, 2007)

I have a question, and this seems to be the most current intake thread. A friend of mine and I, installed the K&N CAI on his car last night. When we started it up, the idle was not quite right. It will idle fine for a little while, and then it will sound like it is about to stall. Then the idle kicks up to about 1200 RPM for a second and then it goes back to the normal idle. We were careful to follow the directions, and we didn't touch the MAF sensor. I am at a loss. Any idea what might be causing this? If so, do you know how to fix it? If this isn't the right place to ask this, let me know. I am new here. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2007)

*air intake*

go with the A.E.M Brute Force system,, I had a base line run and had 341RWHP , then I had the shop install a under drive pully,160 drgree thermostat, and a Magnaflow cat back system and then they did a full LS2 Dyno tune I ended with 382 RWHP,total cost was a little over 1,500.00,,well worth it, but if you just want to change the intake, AEM Brute force is the was to go, about 260.00, very easy to install. but you will need a DYNO tune to get the most out of it


----------



## Animedork2075 (Mar 30, 2007)

I found out what was causing my issue. The computer needed to be reset again after installing the intake. We unplugged it for about 15 minutes, (in case the stereo cap. was still holding a charge) and the car runs fine now. Figured I would post the resolution to my issue, in case someone else runs into the problem.


----------



## JoJo (Nov 12, 2006)

^ Yea, you need to disconnect the battery before you install an intake.


----------



## PapitoGTO (Aug 17, 2006)

AEM Brute Force system with the dry type filter


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

joeyk97 said:


> Hey guys I am wnating to upgrade to a intake and I guess I want to know which is better for the buck as far as power difference wise as well?
> 
> Can you guys let me know which brand, price and also how much hp that it will gain from each?
> 
> Thanks!


procharger...$6000....150hp or more....yeah....:cool other than that flip a coin. comes down to what you think looks prettier?


----------



## rtviper (Jan 31, 2007)

*CAI Install*



JoJo said:


> ^ Yea, you need to disconnect the battery before you install an intake.





> Question please. I have had a great deal of work done on my engine and computer system. I am running a stock CAI box. I just purchased a Ligenfelter CAI. If I disconnect the battery, what kind of problems can I expect ?? I know I will probably have to get a tune in a relatively short time after the install, but I am concerned about the possible computer dump if I disconnect the battery.


:cheers


----------



## dancastle (Feb 21, 2007)

i would recommend the aem brute force also dry air filter is the key no worry of oil messing up maf


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2007)

..you won't get 150 HP with a pro charger,, you will be luck to gain 90 at the rear


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

hey guys could we put the vette intakes on our gto's because we have the same engine as them??????????? second question, how do u clean the dry filters with water or does AEM sell a cleaning solution????? :confused


----------

